# Mini Pedal format?



## Paul.Ruby

Any interest here in a mini-pedal DIY platform? I found an existing mini-pedal that is already a decent DIY platform, using two PCBs. It has a bottom board with I/O jacks, true-bypass footswitch, 9V and Vref supply, LED support, and an emitter-follower buffer on the input signal prior to sending up to the top board. The top board is for the custom stuff. I've done a handful of builds making a top board by hand on generic through-hole boards (plexi drive, POT, Dynamic, OCD). Just wondering if there is interest in a generic mini-pedal base platform and if PedalPCB could/would make such a thing. The downside of the pre-existing mini-pedal is that the top is already drilled for exactly 3 pots (alpha 9mm) and, for the life of me, I cannot find a tiny toggle switch (existing pedal has no toggle switch) that would fit in the same clearance (~7mm) from the chassis to the PCB. I have lots of pictures if there is interest.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Even those mini slider toggles?




I’d love to build some mini stuff, if only to cram as many of them into a 1590xx as possible!


----------



## Paul.Ruby

That would work. Prefer the aesthetic of a toggle but beggars can't be choosers...


----------



## Nostradoomus

Oh same here, but yeah...compact size means limited choices haha. Either those or little tactile push switches!


----------



## Paul.Ruby

The 7mm clearance is indeed a key limiter. It's just enough to fit a DIP socket and IC. Some caps have to be laid on their side. Alpha 9mm pots are a key enabler and widely available. I'm surprised there are no toggles of the same clearance (or I just can't find them). One option is a hole in the PCB itself but then need to worry about what is below. That space is pretty full and the 9v jack is right there where a switch position is perfect. In the meantime, I'm using DIP switches or jumpers internal, but that obviously means choosing the setting you like and then sealing it up.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Is it exactly 7mm? I believe the E-switch brand 200U series might be 7.5mm...look into the data sheets, they might work. Also the C&K GT series.


----------



## Robert

I don't do "mini", it's just not my thing.... But quite a few other folks here do, so I'm not against it.

Shoot me some pics and let me take a look.


----------



## Paul.Ruby

Robert said:


> I don't do "mini", it's just not my thing.... But quite a few other folks here do, so I'm not against it.
> 
> Shoot me some pics and let me take a look.


Will do...


----------



## Paul.Ruby

Nostradoomus said:


> Is it exactly 7mm? I believe the E-switch brand 200U series might be 7.5mm...look into the data sheets, they might work. Also the C&K GT series.


I think you are right! I will track these down. Thanks!


----------



## Paul.Ruby

Robert said:


> I don't do "mini", it's just not my thing.... But quite a few other folks here do, so I'm not against it.
> 
> Shoot me some pics and let me take a look.



Some pictures... Three pieces: Case; bottom PCB; and top (custom) PCB. The 9mm alpha pots have 1/4" shaft suitable to use as-is or with a set-screw knob. The bottom board has all the common support stuff: power; I/O; Vref; true bypass foot switch; Emitter follower with a decent film cap nestled in the corner of the foot switch and input jack. There still quite a bit of room on the bottom board that could be used and perhaps simply made into generic through-hole DIY area. The upper board is fully custom but, of course, had to align with the existing holes in the case. An ideal DIY platform would not have any holes drilled in the top of the case, other than the foot switch. The original top board was stripped of components and used as a template to cut and drill the new board. (I'm still learning how to do toner transfer and etch of the case.)


----------



## Mike McLane

I don't use tons of FX and want to keep a real streamlline portable board so I bought some minis thinking it addressed that concern.  But then I started building pedals to save $ and came across PPCB.  Minis require side mounted jacks so by the time I plug in patch chords they're as wide as the PPCB 125B builds with top mount jacks.  And the larger enclosures allow a lot more area for assy and control parameters.


----------



## HamishR

I like 1590Bs. There are quite a few PCBs that if they were all of .5mm narrower they would fit into a 1590B. I can fit most of my favourites into a 1590B with top mounted jacks and DC socket.  Even the Pandora_ almost_ fits into a 1590B - just a whisker away. Is there a way you could make some of these boards just that .5 - 1mm narrower??


----------



## phi1

HamishR said:


> I like 1590Bs.



Me too! I like the side mounted jacks too. I understand the thinking of the top mounted jacks, but it’s just my preference. Several builds I would have bought a pcb for, but did vero instead so I could more easily fit it in a 1590B


----------



## Bobbyd67

For me there's a before and a after pedalpcb.com. I used to do a lot of 1590b projects, madbeans, guitarpcb and parasit studios, but now I can't stand them xD. I got some karate shop pcbs on the last madbeans sale and they all went into 125b's . Top mounted Jack's in a 125b is really the optimal way to go. You lose more space on a board using side mounted Jack's in a 1590b IMO. Now 1590a I just don't have the patience and skill :/


----------



## BurntFingers

My problem with mini pedals is that since they need to have side mounted jacks, they take up as much space on the board as a 125b with top mounted jacks but aren't as adjustable with the feet.


----------



## zgrav

I appreciate the design challenge to get a classic pedal build into a 1590A.  Less impressive when a company can do it because the components are all SMDs.  But as noted, it seems a bit counterproductive when the smaller case form still has larger space requirements due to the side mounted jacks.


----------



## lcipher3

HamishR said:


> I like 1590Bs. There are quite a few PCBs that if they were all of .5mm narrower they would fit into a 1590B. I can fit most of my favourites into a 1590B with top mounted jacks and DC socket.  Even the Pandora_ almost_ fits into a 1590B - just a whisker away. Is there a way you could make some of these boards just that .5 - 1mm narrower??



+1000 love the 1590B

I've actually sanded the insides to make things fit and/or cut the sides!  If they were just 0.050" smaller width.
I use the Lumberg jacks and mount them on the top.  Works great.

I even made the Simulcast fit into a "B" by remote mounting the xformer


----------



## HamishR

Those are some good looking pedals!

I feel bad asking if the boards could be a little narrower because it seems a bit mean spirited to ask for something so pedantic when the boards are already excellent. _You want what??_ But using 125 size boxes feels like using Duplo after mastering Lego.


----------



## lcipher3

HamishR said:


> I feel bad asking if the boards could be a little narrower because it seems a bit mean spirited to ask for something so pedantic when the boards are already excellent. _You want what??_ But using 125 size boxes feels like using Duplo after mastering Lego.



exactly!  But it's soooo close!  And agree on the 125 feeling chunky compared to the B.  It does take a bit more work to get things into the smaller box.  Worth it to me but I can see it's MUCH easier with the 125


----------

